# $30 says...



## Clark (Feb 16, 2013)

Ya can't guess all these birds.
Guess them all, we make $30 donation to forum.
48 hours.
Latin, in order.
Enjoy.

Sorry about the exposures, sometimes the light is crap.


1.





8.



2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 16, 2013)

3. Haliaeetus leucocephalus ?

That is some beautiful shots. NGC quality!


----------



## gnathaniel (Feb 17, 2013)

I'll bite:

1. Gyrfalcon--Falco rusticolus
2. Peregrine Falcon--Falco peregrinus
3. Bald Eagle--what eggshells said
4. Red-Shouldered Hawk--Buteo lineatus
5. Barn Owl--Tyto alba
6. Northern Crested Caracara--Caracara cheriway
7. Whiskered Screech Owl--Megascops trichopsis
8. American Kestrel--Falco sparverius

Incredible photos! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Ruth (Feb 17, 2013)

Here's my guess.
1. Falco rusticolus Gyrfalcon
2. _Falco sparverius_ American Kestrel
3. Haliaeetus leucocephalus Bald Eagle
4. _Aquila chrysaetos Golden Eagle_
5. _Tyto alba _Barn owl
6. _Caracara cheriway _Crested Caracara
7. Otus kennicottii Screech owl
8. _Falco sparverius_ American Kestrel

Number 2 and 8 appear to be the same to me
Love the photos


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 17, 2013)

No clue, but excellent pics :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 17, 2013)

I just know there predator birds. 

I agree, 3 is a bald eagle.


----------



## Dido (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice one


----------



## Hera (Feb 17, 2013)

Spectacular shots. The mouse in the beak is a liitle gruesome, but that's nature for you.


----------



## Clark (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the comments
Still holding on to the money. So while the clock ticks, lets talk about the above shots.

My wife won a raffle last year to a bed/breakfast in Cape May NJ., $350.00 with no restrictions.
So we booked it for the Audubon birding event that was going on the last weekend of October. Same weekend as Sandy blowing through.
Having free lodging freed up other resources, so we signed up for a PHOTO WORKSHOP. So these birds are not free chase. These birds are rescue animals that someone brings and charges $0.93/minute per person.
So, nothing free about those birds.
This is the first time I have ever posted pics of this nature. All other photos, have been free chase.
This was our first photo workshop. OK for one time, not sure if I would do it again...

btw, I used the stamp tool in the RAW converter to get rid of the ropes and some other crap that made these look captive.
The mouse was handfed. The bird is perched on the handlers arm.

Sometimes these rescue birds can be pretty beat up, but these were almost perfect. Just one bird had an eye injury, 
and one would have to wait for it to look the other way, to get the good side.
The light totally sucked that morning. Event started early, and first 15 minutes were throw aways.

30something hours left.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2013)

i'd look, but with my dialup it takes way too long for the large pictures to load

(and then i'd contact my friend matt young at cornell's lab of ornithology to identify them for me :noangel: ) but that wouldn't be fair, so i'll let others guess!


----------



## Clark (Feb 17, 2013)

Bummer Charles.
Let's plan for those dam eagles this year. Always thought it was a blast!
Maybe eagles morning, Bombay Hook afternoon for avocets???


----------



## bcostello (Feb 17, 2013)

1. Buteo jamaicensis kriderii
2. Falco columbarius
3. Haliaeetus leucocephalus
4. Haliaeetus leucocephalus immature
5. Tyto alba
6. Caracara cheriway
7. Otus asio
8. Falco sparverius


----------



## emydura (Feb 17, 2013)

Lovely photos Clark. Sharp as a tack and lovely depth of field. They are all crackers.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2013)

Clark said:


> Bummer Charles.
> Let's plan for those dam eagles this year. Always thought it was a blast!
> Maybe eagles morning, Bombay Hook afternoon for avocets???



yes it was fun, except for the traffic jam coming back that one day. if it works, sounds like a plan


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2013)

Gorgeous photos, Clark! I hope you have a place to show them besides here.


----------



## Jaljala (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll try it:
1. Falco rusticolus
2. Falco femoralis
3. Haliaeetus leucocephalus
4. Parabuteo unicinctus
5. Tyto alba
6. Caracara plancus
7. Otus asio
8. Falco sparverius


----------



## Clark (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats Jaljala!

I will make donation after work today.
:clap:


Hope everyone had fun

Thank you for the comments


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2013)

Clark, I'm interested in buying one of those as a print. I'll talk to you later.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Clark & Jaljala!
Great pics as usual!


----------



## Hera (Feb 18, 2013)

Can someone post the common names please?


----------



## Clark (Feb 18, 2013)

On the way home from work today, a peregrine flies over my auto.
Last weekend it was down the block, perched about 40ft. off the road.
We live next to a bridge, no shortage of pidgeons....

1. Gyrfalcon
2. Aplomado Falcon 
3. Bald Eagle 
4. Harris's Hawk
5. Barn Owl
6. Caracara- watched youtube vid of owner describing this bird. It came out of Texas. I'm cool with it.
7. Eastern Screech Owl
8. American Kestral

Got a decent peregrine image during this trip. I'll post it later.
Thanks again


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 18, 2013)

My guess is that 2 and 8 are not the same. Nice pictures!

Edit: Didn't see the above post on this page...


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2013)

beautifully sharp photos.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2013)

ps. - what gear are you using?


----------



## Heather (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow~ Thanks everyone! Donation received! Thanks to all who played and Clark for the generous gift! 

Excellent shots to boot!


----------



## Jaljala (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Clark,
These were very nice photographs. I was not expecting to find all of them right!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 23, 2013)

Amazing pictures!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 23, 2013)

I like them all. Fantastic! You are a master of photography.


----------



## Clark (Feb 23, 2013)

My apologies for not following up. My work is busy due to that storm Sandy.



Jaljala said:


> I was not expecting to find all of them right



That makes two of us... oke:
Actually, I have seen your images of snowy owl. Thumbs up!!!


I would like to thank David/Emydura for turning me on to the unsharpen mask.
Not sure about the technical reason how it works, but seems to be the way to go during processing.
Also would like to thank Dot/slipperfan for talking about using tripod. Was trying to reinvent the wheel before, I guess, and now have a quality tripold.
Bulky, but worth it.

Hope everyone remembers that these were captive/rescue animals. They all had leashes on the legs, so they weren't going to be flushed.
Thank you! I had fun

Going to check out some snow geese in a few minutes, same place where that snowy owl was 14 or 15 months ago.


----------

